# Intercanvi de recursos - contribuïu!



## betulina

Benvolguts companys de fòrum,

Obrim aquest fil perquè sigui un lloc d'intercanvi de recursos   lingüístics centrats en la llengua catalana. Podeu contribuir-hi   deixant-hi els enllaços que cregueu útils de tenir en el fil de Recursos   del fòrum, i els moderadors, quan n'hàgim comprovat la idoneïtat, els   afegirem al fil i els esborrarem d'aquest. També, si busqueu un recurs   concret que no trobeu al fil, podeu demanar-lo aquí i esperar que us el   proporcionin.

Us demanem, però, que seguiu unes certes pautes:

- els enllaços s'han de centrar en la llengua catalana
- no proposeu enllaços de pàgines comercials o de pagament 
- deixeu una breu descripció del contingut de l'enllaç (si és un diccionari, un traductor automàtic, un curs, etc.)
- assegureu-vos que encara no és al fil principal de Recursos

Esperem que ens sigui molt útil a tots.


----------



## charles79

Hola.
M'agradaria saber si hi ha * Guies de conversa a l'internet. 
*El cas és que d'ací  no res tinc un exàmen ora,l i clar, a la ciutat on visc no es parla gens valencià/català.
M'agradaria reforçar els punts bàsics: e/o obertes, essa sorda i essa sonora, distinció de "b" i "v"... 
És nivell mitjà/superior.

Gràcies.

Edite: la pàgina del recursos del fòrum  http://www.ub.edu/guiaconversa/a.ph...idioma[]=0&idioma[]=0&idioma[]=0&fer=guianova
no és exactament el que busque ja que la conversa a la qual em referix, es tracta d'una conversa sobre un tema triat per sorteig i he de parlar amb un tribunal del que pense sobre ell.

---------
Però també em pot servir unes quantes frases que *continguen* e/o obertes, essa sorda/sonora...per exemple: "casa" (sonora)·, "posar", coses així de senzilles que puc utilitzar en qualsevol conversa i que demostren que més o menys domine el tema.


----------



## betulina

Charles79, en aquest cas potser et pot servir el programa de síntesi de veu que hi ha al fil de Recursos, Loquendo: http://www.loquendo.com/en/demo-center/interactive-tts-demo/ . Així hi pots posar les frases que vulguis i te les reprodueixen. També hi ha la variant valenciana.


----------



## Júlia_

Webs com l'Optimot de la generalitat també estan prou bé! http://www14.gencat.cat/llc/AppJava/index.html

hi ha diferents fonts d'informació i també s'hi poden trobar "fitxes" amb consultes d'usuaris.


----------



## louhevly

He publicat el Diccionari català-anglès/anglès-català de locucions i frases fetes a http://visca.com/apac/dites/. Espero que us trobi útil.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Gràcies louhevly.
I suposo que aquesta eina la coneixeu, però per si mai hi ha cap "despistat": http://www.softcatala.org/corrector. Veureu que us pareixeran subratllats els errors ortogràfics, els gramaticals o tipogràfics i les recomanacions d'estil.


----------



## Elessar

Propose el _Diccionari normatiu valencià_, de l'Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua, disponible en línia:
http://www.avl.gva.es/dnv


----------



## loqu

Hola! Jo vos propose esta pàgina de la Universitat d'Alacant, es diu SAÓ http://sao.dlsi.ua.es/ i és un sistema per a anotació ortoèpica. Si hi escrius un text, te'l torna amb anotacions sobre aspectes que presenten dificultat a l'hora de llegir-lo en veu alta, com ara les vocals obertes o algunes consonants com la v, la j... seguix les normes de l'estàndard valencià quant a l'obertura vocàlica i pronunciació consonàntica.


----------



## Isthisit

Jo sempre consulto: verbs.cat i diccionaris.cat 

Salut!


----------



## Lotusarah

Ara l'Optimot inclou la conjugació verbal.


----------



## Aidanriley

Hola:
No sé si algú encara edita/actualitza aquesta llista de recursos catalans, però en mirar-la, he vist que aquests enllaços ja no funcionen: 



> http://oratgenet.com/diccioratge.phphttp://www6.gencat.net/stsi/dicctel/scripts/cerca.asp
> http://dicpc.cat/
> http://ramsesii.upf.es/cgi-bin/cucweb/search-form.pl
> http://www14.gencat.cat/llc/AppJava/index.jsp
> http://dicpc.cat/
> http://www.veupropia.org/
> http://voluntariatpelvalencia.org/2005/
> http://www.ua.es/institutos/inst.filovalen/
> https://www.omnium.cat/
> http://www.avl.gva.es/PDF/GNV.pdf
> http://jppujol.club.fr/Z.htm
> http://tts.loquendo.com/ttsdemo/default.asp?page=id&voice=Jordi



També volia suggerir els recursos que ofereix el Parlament, a http://www.parlament.cat/web/documentacio/recursos-linguistics. Hi ha moltíssims arxius .pdf, molts relacionats amb la política, entre altres coses.


----------



## gvergara

Hola a tothom, us deixo aquest enllaç que reuneix ràdios de transmissió en català Països Catalans.fm Espero que n'aprofiteu i que us sigui útil.


----------



## gica

Aquesta pàgina és per parlar i escriure un bon català. No calen especials coneixements gramaticals. És en construcció, encara, però ja hi podreu trobar molta cosa.
A Catalunya, en català i prou!


----------



## Caga_i_fuig

A continuació; trobareu algunes pàgines web i recursos per estudiar el català. Al mateix fer voldria conèixer les pàgines que utilitzeu per estudiar l'idioma i les dificultats que esteu trobant. Ja ser que de vegades pot ser molt difícil trobar algú que et contesti en aquesta llengua, a més per aquells que són castellanoparlants.Sí de veritat voleu aprendre el català,només hi ha una manera eficaç i és amb català.

Un consell que us puc donar es que cada vegada que coneixeu alguna paraula nova, apuntar-se aquella paraula unes quantes vegades perquè no se us oblidi.

Aquí deixo les meves pàgines webs!

El Racó Català: Ideal per escriure amb nadius,en català.
Racó Català. El punt d'informació dels Països Catalans/
Un diari en català: També està disponible,en castellà i anglès.
El Nacional.cat - Última hora política i econòmica de Catalunya, Espanya i internacional/
Serveis de la Generalitat de Catalunya per estudiar,la llengua catalana.
http://llengua.gencat.cat/ca/serveis/aprendre_c…
La Televisió pública de la República Catalana.
TV3 - Televisió de Catalunya/
Cançons infantils,del club Super3

Web ideal per evitar barbarismes,i estudiar diferents tipus de vocabulari.
EL CATALÀ COM CAL/
Com es conjuguen els verbs catalans?
Conjugar els verbs catalans%...
Els usos del: Per què? Ho he de saber!
Per què, perquè, perque i per que???…
Un diccionari de la llengua catalana.
Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana  Multilingüe/
Curs de català gratuït: Disponible en diferents idiomes.
Curs de Català | Aprendre català – online i gratis/
Consultes lingüístiques de la llengua catalana.
http://aplicacions.llengua.gencat.cat/llc/AppJa...
Aprèn el català,des dels carrers,una bona manera de practicar l’anglès i la gramàtica catalana.
Grups de música catalans:
https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoria:Grups_d...
Els pronoms en català.
Pronoms – Aula de català/

Si us plau si teniu més pàgines webs o canals estaria molt bé que em deixesiu els enllaços.
Moltes gràcies per endavant!


----------



## pereross

Aquí teniu un blog sobre castellanismes i altres errors.
Per a catalanoparlants en general i mallorquins en particular.
Millorant el nostre català – Apunts d'un mallorquí catalanoparlant


----------

